# Welcome everyone!!!



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I am so so excited to have this thread!! Now we all can really get down to business.

Thyroid disease takes it's toll but we can combat that with proper nutrition, diet and exercise!

How about we all share our daily diets for starters!

I will get the ball rolling.

5 AM One cup of Yoplait Yogurt w/ a heaping tsp. of cinnamon in it and 2 large mugs of coffee.

11 AM Usually about 3 to 4 oz. of meat, 3 or 4 even 5 veggies but in small portions many of which are in a small salad. Small portion of rice or potato. This is my main meal. That way I can continue to burn calories all day long.

2 PM A small serving of almonds and some raisins w/ coffee.

5 PM 2 large apples and around 6 PM, popcorn popped in olive oil. Yum.

That's basically it for me except for maybe some chewing gum and plenty of water through out the day.

Not too exciting but it works for me!! No glutens or artificial sweeteners.

Come share. I can't wait to see what you all are doing! We can help each other make improvements!

Tell us what works for you and even what does not work for you! Where would you like to see improvements?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> I am so so excited to have this thread!! Now we all can really get down to business.
> 
> Thyroid disease takes it's toll but we can combat that with proper nutrition, diet and exercise!
> 
> ...


Hey.............anybody out there eating??? Not eating?? Sure would love to hear what diet adjustments you have had to make since being diagnosed with thyroid disease!

I have had to go gluten-free for one!

Help me out here; don't be bashful!:ashamed0001:


----------



## LittleBit (Feb 19, 2010)

Well..... since I got that stomach bug nearly 2 weeks ago, I haven't been eating much of anything! LOL

That being said.... I was dx'd with reactive hypoglycemia more than 5 years before I was dx'd with the Graves. So, I have a rather restrictive diet, just to keep my sugar levels from going nuts as well. I am following a high-carb, high-protein, low-fat balance, and have managed to work up to being able to eat a bit of fruit now & then as long as I don't overdo it.

Lean meats (chicken, tuna, fish), whole grains, fresh veggies, peanut butter, cheddar cheese, skim milk. And pasta. I have GOT to have my pasta!! LOL

I have added a lot of fresh herbs, minced garlic and virgin olive oil to my cooking routines, too.

DH & I both feel a whole lot better just by eating things that are not loaded up with chemicals and preservatives, so we've pretty much gone "back to basics" in my house... all the way down to growing and putting up our own veggies, spaghetti sauce and jellies!! arty0049:


----------



## beks131 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi -

Just joined today!

I am mostly sugar and sweetener free for about 1 1/2 years, gluten free for 6 months. Trying to go dairy and soy-free now to see if it helps.

I have Graves for 3 years now. Have treated it with PTU, but it keeps coming back. Not sure if the goitrogenous (sp?) foods like broccoli are good for me or not. How do you know when you need to stop eating something?


----------



## LittleBit (Feb 19, 2010)

I know this may sound a bit goofy, but... if something you eat makes you feel bad in some way, stop eating it.

If you start eliminating one thing at a time from your diet for a week or two just to see which particular thing is causing the trouble (much like trying to figure out what particular food a child is allergic to without the expensive testing), then you will be able to compare how you feel when you DON'T eat it with how you feel when you DO.

If you feel the same either way, then that food is not causing you the problem and it should be OK for you to eat.

I still eat my broccoli, brussel sprouts & cabbage, but I have to do so in very limited quantities. They mess with my acid reflux something awful!! :sick0025:


----------



## StaciB (Feb 4, 2010)

I mentioned my basic menu in another topic area, I didn't see this one which is really where it should have been...sorry!! I am blaming it on the brain fog!! :winking0001:
I try to eat every 3 hours or so.
I start with either 1/2 c quick oats, 6 tbsp egg whites, alittle water and 1/4 tsp. baking powder, all mixed together into a pancake with some sea salt sprinkled on top or 1/2 c. egg whites on a whole wheat Sara Lee sandwich thin (delicious and only 100c!)
2* about 10 almonds and a cup of tea w/lemon
3* 3 oz lean organic protein, with a green salad, 1*1 1/2 tbsp olive oil/balsamic vin.
4*organic Greek yogurt, sometime with 1/2 banana or an orange OR a protein shake w/ 8 oz almond milk
5*3*4 oz lean organic protein, cooked vegs, 1/2 c couscous or jasmine or brown rice.
At night if I need a snack my hubby and I will split a bag a the 94% fat free popcorn........but Andros you have inspired me, I will be trying the homemade with olive oil this week.
I also take a daily multivitamin, which does actually make me feel better.
I do change things up a bit if I am either not working out or am working out alot more, adding or subtracting some protein, fat and carbs.
And once a week I do have a cheat meal, where all bets are off!! LOL
No really that is the night I will eat things like spaghetti and meatballs and garlic bread and dessert!! Or a cheeseburger and dessert.....you gotta have dessert!! arty0006: But I cook our cheat meals, so I can still control what is in the meatballs or burger or dessert etc. 
Personally, I feel better physically and mentally when I am really paying attention to my diet.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LittleBit said:


> I know this may sound a bit goofy, but... if something you eat makes you feel bad in some way, stop eating it.
> 
> If you start eliminating one thing at a time from your diet for a week or two just to see which particular thing is causing the trouble (much like trying to figure out what particular food a child is allergic to without the expensive testing), then you will be able to compare how you feel when you DON'T eat it with how you feel when you DO.
> 
> ...


The best test is always to abstain from that particular item for about 30 days and see how you feel. Then go back to eating it; and see how you feel.

Another rule of thumb told to me by an allergist over 50 years ago is,"If it is something you crave to eat all the time; 99% of the time, you are allergic to it." That is supposed to be a dead give away.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

StaciB said:


> I mentioned my basic menu in another topic area, I didn't see this one which is really where it should have been...sorry!! I am blaming it on the brain fog!! :winking0001:
> I try to eat every 3 hours or so.
> I start with either 1/2 c quick oats, 6 tbsp egg whites, alittle water and 1/4 tsp. baking powder, all mixed together into a pancake with some sea salt sprinkled on top or 1/2 c. egg whites on a whole wheat Sara Lee sandwich thin (delicious and only 100c!)
> 2* about 10 almonds and a cup of tea w/lemon
> ...


Your diet is excellent. I also eat mini*meals (5 or 6 per day) and you must go to Walmart and get the Presto Microwave Popcorn Popper. You are going to love this item.

I do not do cheat meals. That does not work for me. It messes up all my hard work all week and makes it hard to get the body in weight loss or even "maintenance" mode.


----------



## Ressy (Mar 11, 2010)

How important is the gluten free aspect?

I don't eat much gluten and only whole grains and only 15 carbs a day of that food group but is it that important?

tia

Ressy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ressy said:


> How important is the gluten free aspect?
> 
> I don't eat much gluten and only whole grains and only 15 carbs a day of that food group but is it that important?
> 
> ...


If you are allergic to gluten as I am, then no gluten is very important. That aside, I hear many comments and I have a tendency to agree, that the thyroid body just plain does not process gluten properly.

It is very important to get your complex carbs though and I do do that through very careful choices.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> Hey.............anybody out there eating??? Not eating?? Sure would love to hear what diet adjustments you have had to make since being diagnosed with thyroid disease!
> 
> I have had to go gluten*free for one!
> 
> Help me out here; don't be bashful!:ashamed0001:


Just want our posters who are into execise and fitness that I fast*walked a total of 6 miles yesterday. I usually do 4 daily. Decided to raise the bar on myself.

Boy, did I sleep good. And I feel good.

Walking is something one should build up to and it takes a little time and patience but is so worth it. I am too old (67) to jog but fast*walking is my cup of tea.

Try it, you will like it. When I started many years ago on my road to recovery, I could not slow walk a 1/4 mile w/o feeling like I was going to collapse!

So.............get out there and hot foot it around the block a few times. You will be glad you did!


----------



## LittleBit (Feb 19, 2010)

StaciB said:


> I mentioned my basic menu in another topic area, I didn't see this one which is really where it should have been...sorry!! I am blaming it on the brain fog!! :winking0001:
> I try to eat every 3 hours or so.
> I start with either 1/2 c quick oats, 6 tbsp egg whites, alittle water and 1/4 tsp. baking powder, all mixed together into a pancake with some sea salt sprinkled on top or 1/2 c. egg whites on a whole wheat Sara Lee sandwich thin (delicious and only 100c!)
> 2* about 10 almonds and a cup of tea w/lemon
> ...


WOW, Staci... I would absolutely STARVE on a daily diet like that!!! :scared0011: LOL I've always had a high metabolism, though.... Lost it for a bit when my thyroid was initially killed off, but have pretty much gained it back once I got my levels right. And yes, I totally agree.... you GOTTA have dessert!! arty0006:


----------



## LittleBit (Feb 19, 2010)

Andros said:


> The best test is always to abstain from that particular item for about 30 days and see how you feel. Then go back to eating it; and see how you feel.
> 
> Another rule of thumb told to me by an allergist over 50 years ago is,"If it is something you crave to eat all the time; 99% of the time, you are allergic to it." That is supposed to be a dead give away.


:scared0011: ACK!!! NO!!! Take it back!!! You *know* how I always crave a nice, juicy steak or pasta with lots of cheese after I've been sick!! HA!!!

Thanks for clarifying that time frame for me. I couldn't quite remember how long you were supposed to abstain before incorporating your "suspected target" back into your diet, but I knew it was at least a couple of weeks... and you were busy killing your 'puter! :anim_20: :winking0014:


----------



## LittleBit (Feb 19, 2010)

Andros said:


> Just want our posters who are into execise and fitness that I fast*walked a total of 6 miles yesterday. I usually do 4 daily. Decided to raise the bar on myself.
> 
> Boy, did I sleep good. And I feel good.
> 
> ...


WOW.......... you ROCK!!! It IS true... you can't just start out going "all out"... but you will be pleasantly surprised how just starting to do ANYthing will enable you to do even MORE as time goes by!!


----------



## StaciB (Feb 4, 2010)

What are the symptoms of having a gluten allergy?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LittleBit said:


> :scared0011: ACK!!! NO!!! Take it back!!! You *know* how I always crave a nice, juicy steak or pasta with lots of cheese after I've been sick!! HA!!!
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that time frame for me. I couldn't quite remember how long you were supposed to abstain before incorporating your "suspected target" back into your diet, but I knew it was at least a couple of weeks... and you were busy killing your 'puter! :anim_20: :winking0014:


ROLF!!!! You are up to your usual funny bunny antics!


----------

